# My new girl - Maggie



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

This is the first already-bred doe I have ever bought and I can't wait to see her kids! I bought her just last week and I'm calling her Maggie. The lady said she's had her 2 yrs but she's 5 yrs old. She's been a great mom to twins before, last time in feb, 2015. Her udder is beginning to fill a bit but her ligaments are still tight. Because she has been a great nursing doe I didn't bother checking her teat structure till I got her home. (mistake, I know.) Now I see the one teat has what looks like 2 orifaces. Other teat looks fine. I'll have to get an udder pic soon to show you. Has anyone else had does like this? I'm assuming it won't be a problem nursing kids since she's been fine other times. 2nd pic is the registered buck she's bred to.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pretty girl, happy kidding.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks! I got a couple udder pics now. Can you see the double wide teat on left? And how long do you think till she kids?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl! Good luck!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What a nice deep doe Maggie is, I hope you get some capes from the buck in the off spring!
I had a doe with double orifices in both teats; never a problem feeding kids & the trait was never passed on. It IS a DQ for show.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

one week later......waiting......does her udder look any fuller? not really....... :think:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not really. She may be one of those that really fills up at the last minute.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

She sure is wide  Nice deep body, pretty girl! You won't be interested in a 88% Boer doe, would ya?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

CPK, I've noticed your girl advertised and am tempted! But really, with the new goats I've recently bought I'm thinking I need to sell a couple others in order to have enough space inside all winter. I would love to give her a home if only my barn was bigger! I'm also trying to stay with a hornless herd so that's a negative for yours'. Some of my recent purchases are horned and I'm not sure if I'll keep them longterm, or just keep doe kids out of them and then sell the moms. If they behave with horns I'd like to keep them but a couple really seem bully with their horns and use them! Why can't everyone just get along!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Hehe, at least I could try  Oh yes, I wish my 'barn' was bigger too! Along with my pocketbook, pasture area...yeah.

I think Boers are one of the few goats that look good without horns


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I actually almost prefer what they look like with horns, but it's the trouble they get into with them and the nastier bullying that happens with horns that I don't like. My herd was easily getting along together until I added does with horns. The does with horns have quickly become dominant and use their horns to the point of injury at times. I feel so bad for the hornless does! I know they're terrified of the new does. So far I'm managing them ok but not sure the horned does will stay longterm. I do have Maggie in a pen alone beside the others so that she & her unborn kids are safe from Ruckus and her bossiness. Hope you can find a home for your girl, CPK.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Here's Maggie today. Udder hasn't changed much yet but is just slightly rounder. I DID feel hooves kicking my hand on her belly today.... . that's exciting!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awww, I love that.  She's looking good!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Keep us posted!! Can't wait to see her kids, looks like twins....


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm getting impatient! Her udder doesn't look much different yet but feels heavier when I lift it from from bottom. Slowly, slowly getting fuller.........:thumbup::thumb up:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

How much longer????!! Ligaments are quite soft and udder still getting firmer.....Now I understand the suspense of waiting for a doe who was bred by someone else and no due date given!! I'm so excited to see her kid/s! She says "yes, mom, I'll give them up but not before I'm ready!"


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Her udder looks like it could fill in more.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

still waiting......:chin: Here's a bit better pic of the buck Maggie was bred to.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck I hope she kids for you soon. I hate not having breeding dates when you buy bred does. I had a doe I bought last year that I thought was going to kid everyday for a month. I hope you don't have to wait that long but it's worth it. Looks like a good cross.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks RPC! Her udder has definitely been filling some but still room to fill more. Ligaments are very soft now but can still be found. She's certainly not in any hurry to give them up! I brought Maggie home almost 6 wks ago and thought she would kid within the first couple weeks. Obviously the udder she had then was mostly saggy old lady udder!:sigh: So excited for these kids! I won't be registering them but found out more about the buck maggie is bred to and am pleased with some of the breeding in his line. He's also younger than I was originally told. He will only be 2 yrs old in march, 2016. I had been told he's already 2, so when I saw him I thought he should be a little bigger already. Knowing he was only a yr and a half makes me feel better. He's obviously still growing and with the genetics he has I'm sure he's developing well for his age. So with this extra info on the sire, I'm really hoping for 2 doelings to keep in my herd!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

minibarn said:


> still waiting......:chin: Here's a bit better pic of the buck Maggie was bred to.


Gaahh! this is embarrassing! The buck in this previous post can't be the one Maggie is bred to! I took that pic off the breeder's ad recently where she has more bred does for sale, assuming this is the buck they were all bred to including my girl Maggie. I just went back to the pics I took myself at the breeder's farm the day I bought Maggie. The buck that was there ( and she said he bred all her does) is NOT the buck in this previous pic. The breeder did not have any other bucks there so not sure who this other buck is but I don't think he bred her does recently.:-? Maybe she made an honest mistake but they're obviously 2 different bucks. Here is the 1.5 yr old buck Maggie is bred to and was there with the herd the day I was there. Wish I had got better pic of him. I do believe the registry info on him is correct though.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Just came in from checking on Maggie. Her vulva has gotten more puffy and pink. Ligaments are almost non-existant. A few yawns and biting her sides. Udder still not full though.....:sigh:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Every morning and night I go to the barn expecting to see Maggie in labour but still nothing! :hair: ( I do have a baby monitor to listen to as well). I'm getting nervous she won't give me girls! The breeder I bought her from is having kids now and I'm so tempted to go buy another one of her does with her twin doe kids. Those are 5 days old and I would want them in time to get them disbudded. How long can that wait?
Just gotta post another pic so I can compare to the last one.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I think her udder looks a little fuller. Can't really tell if her sides have dropped but it looks like it. Maybe she will go this week?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

RPC, I really hope so! Yes, I think her udder is a little fuller but one of these times it will probably be huge and shiney! That's what I'd like to see next time I go out! I know.....patience!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I understand how hard it is to be patient but right when you are about to be loaded up in a straight jacket and sent to that round padded room she will kid.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

:dance: Her udder has grown a LOT since this morning! Ligaments are mush. Maybe we'll finally have kids by tomorrow! ( my luck, I need to go away for just a little while this eve! and then also be away most of the day tomorrow!)


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

sending pink wishes your way!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Redbarngoatfarm said:


> sending pink wishes your way!!


Thanks!! I really really want girls!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

She's still holding out on me! I'm leaving for the day now and will hopefully see progress when I get home tonight! Thinking pink! :grin:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Babies will be born while your gone


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Ok, I give up! :crazy: Her udder is steadily filling but no real progress otherwise. She'll probly wait another week!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She is driving me nuts I can't imagine how you feel


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Surely she can't hold out much longer! She's quite uncomfortable now and has more labored breathing when laying down. Today would be a good day to kid for me because the next 2 days will be preparing and serving a Christmas banquet for our church with about 100 guests friday night! If not today, then I hope she waits for the weekend. She'll probly be kidding while we're at the banquet!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Ha! I just read through this whole thread and it was quite a chuckle! Based on how my does usually look, I don't think Maggie is quite ready. Her udder will get much fuller and tighter. 

Twin does with a little red paint from their sire coming right up for you! I'll guess.... Saturday, 6am.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

SalteyLove said:


> Ha! I just read through this whole thread and it was quite a chuckle! Based on how my does usually look, I don't think Maggie is quite ready. Her udder will get much fuller and tighter.
> 
> Twin does with a little red paint from their sire coming right up for you! I'll guess.... Saturday, 6am.


I would LOVE those twin doelings!!  Thanks!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

She's in labor!:leap:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Ahhhh! Finally, how is It going?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

First one's a girl!!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

2 girls! I'm thrilled!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awwww, congrats!!! 2 girls!!! Yay!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Awww congrats! That is so awesome


----------



## Failingfarmer (Nov 24, 2015)

Congrats! They are so cute!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Darn it! 20 hours off on my guess but I got the # and sexes correct! But her udder filled in beautifully in that photo you posted that said she is in labor!

Congratulations!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That's great I am glad the wait is over for you


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow, two girls! Congrats  Hope more of us get girls


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

SalteyLove said:


> Darn it! 20 hours off on my guess but I got the # and sexes correct! But her udder filled in beautifully in that photo you posted that said she is in labor!
> 
> Congratulations!


I'm quite happy she kidded today instead of 6:30 tomorrow morning! I'm actually home this morning anyway now so this is perfect! Yes, her udder is great! even with a double teat on one side! That's the teat the first girl sucked on right away. No problem getting both orifaces into her little mouth! 
Now if I could just get the 2nd girl nursing. She's not as energetic and mom does NOT want me anywhere close to help! Hoping they'll figure it out before I go out again to check. If I have to, I'll tie mom.

Thanks everyone! I was so afraid I'll be disappointed with bucklings. Now I feel so blessed! I got my girls!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

The 2nd doeling is having a rough start. I haven't ever seen her latch on to nurse although she tried a bit yesterday. Maggie doesn't give her as much attention as the firstborn. I've milked Maggie a couple times (which is a rodeo every time!) and fed the kid with a syringe. I was also gone a long time last night to the banquet we were in charge of so that didn't help. This morning I go out and I thought the kid was dead. But she did get a little more lively then and now I have her in the house to warm up. Temp is 99.7. If she doesn't figure out how to nurse today I may have a milk replacer bottle baby on my hands, as I can't battle Maggie every time we need more milk. If I don't tie her up by the horns, she bites me and headbutts me!:evil:
Here's the little one warming up in my laundry. Seems kinda shocky. Hope she gets stronger soon and then can figure out how to nurse!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to get her temp to 101 before feeding more. Get a B Complex shot and BoSe shot into her.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes I'm trying to get her temp up now. I had fed her before realizing her temp was under 100. It is now 100.1 so slowly rising. I had also given her the selenium/e shot as soon as I brought her in. She's been sleeping the last couple 1.5hrs.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How about the B Complex shot?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

No. That's not a shot I can buy here apart from the vet. She's had what looks like a seizure a couple times now. I'm thinking she may have more wrong with her internally. Not feeling too hopeful right now.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Congrats on your doelings :clap::clap:- hope she gains strength soon


----------



## grindylo (May 15, 2014)

Watching. Hope she gets better! :hug:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

She's still hanging in there but barely. I had got her temp up by noon, gave her a bottle of colostrum and put her back out with mom for the afternoon. Late aft she was lethargic again with no effort to nurse from mom and I ended up bringing her back in the house. Temp had dropped again but is now just over 101. She's had a wee bit of milk but doesn't suck much. I gave her a little vitamin paste. She also has seizures now n then. Guess she'll spend the night inside and I'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

With her not being able to regulate her temp, you need to keep her indoors. She will probably be a bottle baby if she makes it.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes I expect she'll end up a bottle baby if she lives. My daughter's fiance just came now and thinks maybe she's just needing more food in her belly so he tube fed her for me. Makes me just a little more hopeful. And yes, I'll be keeping her inside till she's much more lively.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Aww, I'm sorry she's not doing well.  Praying she makes it.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Forgot to mention in the last post....my daughter's fiance is in his last year of vet school. So nice to have his advice & help! It's 3am here and I just got done tube feeding her myself this time. That feels like an accomplishment! But I'm really not hopeful now for her. She's even weaker than before and had another seizure type episode after feeding her, even though her belly's been well filled twice now. So dissappointed!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Little doeling passed this afternoon. She just couldn't seem to get stronger or digest what we gave her. So sad to lose her but glad the other doeling is doing well with mom.


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

I am so sorry you lost that little girl.
I was told once that some animals just don't make it and they call it 'failure to thrive'. It seems to me that's what you were dealing with.

Congratulations on the successful kidding for Maggie and her healthy baby! :hug:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear that but I am glad the other girl is doing good


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

So sorry to hear you lost the 2nd girl :hug:
Glad the other baby is healthy and doing well!


----------

